# Sticky  FAQs, Rules, Tips, and "Forum Decorum" for the Writers' Cafe



## KBoards Admin

*FAQs, Rules, and Tips for Users of the Writers' Cafe*

Authors, readers, and vendors: learn how to make the most of your experience in KBoards. Also, scroll down for an index of useful discussion threads for authors.

1. Forum rules. *What are the general conduct rules for posting on KBoards?*

KBoards is a great place for authors to discuss writing and publishing, and to promote their work. But before you post, know our rules of *Forum Decorum*. This is a moderated forum; posts and threads that break our rules will be edited or removed. _Accounts that repeatedly require moderator intervention will be banned.

The site's overall terms of use are here. Please be aware of this material._

2. Promotion. *What are the forum rules for how I promote my books?*

Self-promotion is not permitted within posts in the Writers' Cafe or on our Facebook page. However, you may promote your books in your signature (see below for rules and directions on signatures). You may also maintain a single thread for each of your books in the Book Bazaar area of the forum, and we offer a number of other free ways to make your books visible (see below).

3. Clickable book covers in your posts. *How do I put a linked book cover in my post?*

You can make book cover links, and text links, for your book using our Link-Maker. You can use it for items other than books, too -- you can make image links for almost anything available on Amazon. (We also have a UK version.) _Edit: For the time being, the Link-Maker and Author Signature Tool are not working. You can still make clickable images, but you will need to construct them by hand using BBC (bulletin board code)._

4. Signatures. *How do I make a signature that includes clickable images of my book covers?*

For a simple author signature, use our Author Forum Signature tool.Or click here for a tutorial on how to manually make linked text and book cover graphics in your forum siggy. _Edit: For the time being, the Link-Maker and Author Signature Tool are not working. You can still make clickable images, but you will need to construct them by hand using BBC (bulletin board code)._

*Is there a max size for signatures?*

The maximum size for signatures is 140x800 pixels. This allows for a single row of up to nine book covers at a max height of 125 pixels (the max height for images in signatures) and two lines of text.

5. Get listed on our KB Authors page!

Go to the link above, and then follow the instructions to get listed on our page that shows KB authors and e-book sales information.

6. Online samples of your books. *How do I let readers open an online sample of my book?*

One easy way is to use our sample page. Just put your book's ASIN into the following link:
Kindle Forum

Got questions about this? Here's more info.

7. Profile page for your book. *How do I get a profile page for my book?*

A profile page is a clean web page for your book -- with no distracting links or menu options. Everything on the page is all about your book. We even include worldwide links for your book for international Amazon locations.

And we've already provided it for your book! Just put your ASIN into the following link:
*h*ttp://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=XXXXXXXXXX

You'll see a link to an author control panel, if you haven't set one up yet. Just add the genre for your book, and save your changes. You're all set!

If you wish, you can customize things further with the author control panel, adding other links to your book, video trailers, and more. Comments or questions? Chime in here.

8. Appear on our KB Books page. *How do I get my book to appear on the KB Books page?*

This is easy ... you just have to customize your book's Profile Page using the author control panel, described above. This thread has more info.

9. Get connected with KB. *How do I connect with KBoards on social media?*

Check out our KB blog (with its email mailing list), Facebook page, Twitter, and Pinterest. "Like" or "follow" each of these to ensure you stay connected with KB updates and promotional opportunities for you and your books.

10. Advertising on KB. *How can I advertise on KBoards?*

There are several ways, and *links to the sign-up forms for each are at the bottom of any forum page*. They include:

Forum promotions:
Banner ads
Featured Book

Newsletter/Facebook/Blog promotions:
Bargain Book
Book Discovery
Spotlight
Series Spotlight
Box Set Spotlight
Audiobook Spotlight

Promotion of author services via a thread in the Writers' Cafe (see No. 14 below)

_*Troubleshooting:* If you're having difficulties with advertising on KBoards, the contact email is [email protected]. You can also use our PM system to contact the site's owners via the vsAdmin account. _


11. KDP Select "Free book" promo on KB. *I'm offering my e-book for free. How can I promote it on KBoards?*

If you'd like to advertise see: Kindle Forum or https://www.kboards.com/author-service-banner-promo/.

_*Troubleshooting:* If you're having difficulties with advertising on KBoards, the contact email is [email protected]. You can also use our PM system to contact the site's owners via the vsAdmin account. _


12. Recommend a book. *Is there an easy way for readers (or me) to recommend my book through Facebook or Twitter?*

Yes. Use our "Like it!" page.

13. KBoards Yellow Pages. *Need an editor? Cover designer? Translator? Audiobook narrator?*

Find what you need in the KBoards Yellow Pages.

14. Author Services. *Are you a cover designer, formatter, editor, or other provider of author services? *

You may advertise your business to our authors in the Writers' Cafe, but we do ask you to follow certain rules:

1) Vendors may maintain a single thread about their service. The vendor may use this thread to advertise their service and answer questions from potential clients. Clients may use this thread to report on their experience with the service. These reports may comprise feedback to the vendor or recommendations to other authors. This feedback may be positive or negative. Vendors may respond to both types of feedback within the thread.

2) Since vendors may have no more than one thread, all interaction relating to a service should take place in the same thread; a vendor may not reject certain kinds of posts -- negative feedback, for instance -- so long as posts follow KBoards' rules.

3) As with other threads, all interaction on vendor threads must proceed according to our forum decorum. This means no name-calling, no fighting, and no trolling. While authors are encouraged to post accurately about their own experiences with a vendor, hearsay is not welcome and will be deleted if noticed or reported.

4) While vendors may defend themselves within reason, this is not the place to try to resolve or hash out conflicts with clients.

5) Neither vendors nor clients may use the PM system to attack one another.

6) KBoards is not an adjudicating body. We provide a space where both clients and vendors may lay out their sides of a situation, within the bounds of forum decorum. Our members can read those posts and come to their own conclusions about what happened and whether they want to use the service in question.

15. Search KBoards. *Trying to find info or a specific past thread? Think your question might have been answered before?*

Here are some Forum Search Tips.

16. Our moderators. *Still have questions?*

Please feel free to contact the main Writers' Cafe moderator, Becca Mills.

*Useful Threads for authors*

_(Want to recommend a thread to include here? Post a reply and include a link to the thread.)_

*Getting Help from Peers*

KBoard Acronyms: help!

Make it Free (requests to report books to Amazon)

Is your book in a 'Top 100' Best Seller category on Amazon NOW? List it here!

Have You Posted to Your Blog Recently?

*Publishing and Marketing How-Tos*

TK's Google Play Uber-Post by TK aka BB

BookBub Q&A session

Book Bombs, Release Days, & Other Good Free Marketing Tips Update by H.M. Ward

Helpful Links for Indie Writers by Sophrosyne

How much should it cost to self-publish a book? by Kelsye

The (All-New) Ultimate Guide to Optimizing Covers, Blurbs, Prices & Keywords by Nicholas Erik.

The Ultimate Book Marketing Formula: A Career + Habit Blueprint by Nicholas Erik

How I write so many books: A system, some theories, and a few random thoughts by Elle Casey

Evenstar's Monster Post on Amazon Keywords by Evenstar

*Sales Advice and Success Stories*

A very quick, short, and dirty guide to slowly building sales by ゴジラ

Career building advice for new authors by ゴジラ

15,000 books in two months, 32,000 books first year. Advice for newbies! by anniejocoby

How I made $40k in 10 days by nlw759

My 2-year anniversary today. Some ramblings and Top 10 Tips. by Elle Casey

Milestone: 2 Million Books Sold & A Few Tips by H.M. Ward

The self-published authors I want to hear from by Hugh Howey

Sell Loads of Books -- My System Spelled Out by blakebooks

54 Titles - My Results by KMatthew

Time Will Pass: Encouragement for our Lurkers and Noobies  by Michael Wallace

What Worked For Me by Rosalind James

I have to share this crazy cool moment with my fave indie buddies! by Bella Andre

*Cautions*

Warning: Using FreeBookService.com Can Result in Termination of KDP Account

Julie's End-All, Be-All Post on Paid Reviews! by Bards and Sage (Julie)

_Edited to update information. Edits are italicized. Drop me a PM if you have any questions. - Becca
Additional edit: Following a software update by the forum's new ownership, the additional tools mentioned here no longer function. This includes the Yellow Pages, Author Pages, Signature Tool, and Book Profile Pages. - Becca_


----------



## SUZEPARIS

WHAT IS MY ASIN? I am not certain what it stands for nor where to find it. Thanks.


----------



## KBoards Admin

An ASIN is the 10-character identifier that Amazon uses to identify your book. You can see it in the "Product Details" area of your Amazon page. Example: the ASIN for the Kindle edition of "Half Broke Horses" is B002PMVQCW.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Harvey said:


> *KindleBoards Tips and FAQ for authors*
> *How do I get a profile page for my book?* A profile page is a clean web page for your book - with no distracting links or menu options. Everything on the page is all about your book. And, we've already provided it for your book - just put your ASIN into the following link:
> *h*ttp://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=XXXXXXXXXX
> Comments or questions? Chime in here.


I am new and please bear with me. 
What do you exactly do with the profile page of your book? Where do you use it for max exposure of your title.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

drdln (dr s dhillon) said:


> I am new and please bear with me.
> What do you exactly do with the profile page of your book? Where do you use it for max exposure of your title.


I think I got it. It's cool and thanks a lot, Harvey. You mean something like this on these boards or other places on the web:
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B003T9UX9M


----------



## Guest

Why create yet another serial number for each book? Why not simply use the ISBN number? Oh, maybe some don't have one for their book.

Never mind...


----------



## KBoards Admin

MikeAngel said:


> Why create yet another serial number for each book? Why not simply use the ISBN number? Oh, maybe some don't have one for their book.
> 
> Never mind...


Actually Amazon uses a unique ASIN for all of their products, not just books. It's basically their internal stock number.


----------



## LeeleeSchubert

Harvey, this is my first day on Kindle Boards and I think I broke several rules of the Forum Decorum. Where do I go to apologize?

Also, how do I get my signature at the end of my post?


Leelee


----------



## LeeleeSchubert

Oh, I guess it's already there...


----------



## KBoards Admin

I think you're okay - thanks Leelee. - Harvey


----------



## KBoards Admin

Updated the OP to provide a link to the new Facebook / Twitter book recommendation page on KindleBoards.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Harvey said:


> *KindleBoards Tips and FAQ for authors*
> 7. Recommend a book. *Is there an easy way for readers (or me) to recommend my book through Facebook or Twitter?*
> Yes. Use our "Like it!" page: http://www.kboards.com/like


This is totally new and neat tip I have seen. Thanks a million Harvey.

Here I got the URL but don't know what to do with it.
http://www.kboards.com/like/index.php?Keywords=Dr+Sukhraj+Dhillon&Action=Search&ItemPage=1

Just share this URL or something else to do with it. Excuse my ignorant about promotional stuff. Thanks.


----------



## Casper Parks

Thanks for this wonderful site. Looking forward to getting to know it and people here.


----------



## ThatGurlthatlife

I love my new signature. I quick copy and past of HTML or BBC code and every forum post now offers everyone the option to read the first five chapters of my book just by clicking, follow me on twitter, check out a complete author bio, and see my cover and pages comes to life with animation. It automatically attaches to every email that I send through google chrome, and I'm currently trying to see if there is a signature app on my droid where I can use this same signature 
Technology is really amazing! I basically just typed into google what I wanted to do and found three easy sites that did it for me within minutes! I'm still trying to get the hang of the marketing game, but this definitely helps!


----------



## kempton.mooney

Thanks for the tips, very helpful. I did not know about the sample and book pages.

I do wish Amazon would just use an ISBN rather than their own internal ASIN, but I think it is one of their many techniques to control the traditional supply chain. It makes everyone have to conform to their standard. But I digress...

Just to show that I learned something, here's a sample from my book:
http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=B0050OJ4GC

And here's a profile page:
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0050OJ4GC


----------



## KBoards Admin

Looks good, Kempton!


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger

Hi, I'm one of the new Kindle authors feeling my way around the site. I've already learned a few things and I'm going to work on doing a signature.


----------



## Lee Rogers

Harvey, two questions from a newbie to the boards:

1. How is the NEW link (in the white box) generated in posts on the front page of any forum, and what is the purpose?

2. What does "Topic you have posted in" icon mean (in left column). I got this on a post and I don't know what it means. It did not seem to apply to that post.

Thanks


----------



## KBoards Admin

Lee Rogers said:


> Harvey, two questions from a newbie to the boards:
> 
> 1. How is the NEW link (in the white box) generated in posts on the front page of any forum, and what is the purpose?


That "NEW" icon appears for any threads that have new posts since the last time you viewed the thread. Once you view the latest page of posts in that thread, that icon goes away.



> 2. What does "Topic you have posted in" icon mean (in left column). I got this on a post and I don't know what it means. It did not seem to apply to that post.
> 
> Thanks


That icon appears for any threads in which you have made a post.


----------



## Meb Bryant

Harvey, I just saw my profile page. I'm embarrassed to say, I got teary-eyed. Thank you, sir.


----------



## Theresaragan

okay, I think I'm getting this. Thanks so much for all of the great info.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Meb Bryant said:


> Harvey, I just saw my profile page. I'm embarrassed to say, I got teary-eyed. Thank you, sir.


Thanks, Meb! Your covers look great in that large format:

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004XMQKSW
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0055T7FZ4


----------



## Meb Bryant

Thank you, Harvey! My daughter, who owns a design/marketing company, designed the covers for me because she loves me, and I babysit the munchin. lol Munchin was my technical adviser for the Monster Spray child.

Meb


----------



## Tara Maya

ThatGurlthatlife said:


> I love my new signature. I quick copy and past of HTML or BBC code and every forum post now offers everyone the option to read the first five chapters of my book just by clicking, follow me on twitter, check out a complete author bio, and see my cover and pages comes to life with animation. It automatically attaches to every email that I send through google chrome, and I'm currently trying to see if there is a signature app on my droid where I can use this same signature
> Technology is really amazing! I basically just typed into google what I wanted to do and found three easy sites that did it for me within minutes! I'm still trying to get the hang of the marketing game, but this definitely helps!


Your signature is very cool!


----------



## Bahhaj

This is a great resource.  Thank you for the thread!


----------



## I.J.Parker

Dear Harvey,

Why don't any of my posts show up anywhere in Book Bazaar?  How can I stay with one thread, if I cannot check to see where I have posted?  Many of the topics are very similar.


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Your posts will appear in whatever board you post them in. From the Book Bazaar board, you can start a new thread ("New Topic") about your book. That then becomes the one thread that you can use to promote your book.


----------



## J. Gunnar Grey

Meb Bryant said:


> Thank you, Harvey! My daughter, who owns a design/marketing company, designed the covers for me because she loves me, and I babysit the munchin. lol Munchin was my technical adviser for the Monster Spray child.
> 
> Meb


The Monster Spray child is adorable.


----------



## Meb Bryant

The Monster Spray child is adorable.

J.Gunnar Grey,

Thank you for the compliment. Do you mean the cover for Monster Spray or the character?

Meb


----------



## J. Gunnar Grey

Haven't read it yet, so I must answer the cover. Especially love the pony tail.

Gunnar


----------



## Andrew Davis

I thought I posted this already, but I can't find it, so here goes again.

I read about the "profile" page, but I'm confused about how readers get to it.

Do we put the code offered in the instructions inside our thread in the Baazar Forum, or in the Signature area so readers can click on it just like they do the other such links?

If not, how do readers find and view this profile page?

Any help here is greatly appreciated, Harvey.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Andrew Davis said:


> I thought I posted this already, but I can't find it, so here goes again.
> 
> I read about the "profile" page, but I'm confused about how readers get to it.
> 
> Do we put the code offered in the instructions inside our thread in the Baazar Forum, or in the Signature area so readers can click on it just like they do the other such links?
> 
> If not, how do readers find and view this profile page?
> 
> Any help here is greatly appreciated, Harvey.


We make the profile page available for your book, but it is up to the author to direct people to it. You are correct that this is typically done through links in the author's signature, and/or in the Book Bazaar thread for the book.

A few authors also link to it from their own websites as well - - if they feel it's an advantage to show the KB book profile page for their book as opposed to the Amazon page for the book. They may do this, for example, if they want to show a video trailer, or make the online sample easily viewable. Or they may just prefer the larger cover image that the KB book profile displays.


----------



## Andrew Davis

Thanks, Harvey.
You're the man.


----------



## Rick Chesler

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Meb Bryant

J. Gunnar,

Thanks for the notice on _Monster Spray._ Her ponytail is cute. My daughter, who designed the cover, wore a ponytail many times, but thankfully, she never held a pistol. The little girl looks like a Charlie's Angel intern. lol

If it doesn't cool down here in Texas soon, I'll be wearing an old lady ponytail.

Meb


----------



## gusephus

So glad to have found the Writer's Cafe. I'm a serious newbie, so please forgive me as I stumble around. The 7 tips are a great way to start here...


----------



## KBoards Admin

^Marilyn, now that you've made your first post, you are able to update your profile information.


----------



## Tambra Kendall

Harvey said:


> ^Marilyn, now that you've made your first post, you are able to update your profile information.


Hi all,
I'm new here, too. In fact, this is my second post. I updated my profile information but have not figured out how to make and author page or do the links. I clicked on the sample of The Jade Owl but I never could find how to apply it for my books.

Any help is appreciated.

All my best,
Tambra


----------



## intinst

Tambra Kendall said:


> Hi all,
> I'm new here, too. In fact, this is my second post. I updated my profile information but have not figured out how to make and author page or do the links. I clicked on the sample of The Jade Owl but I never could find how to apply it for my books.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.
> 
> All my best,
> Tambra


The first post in this thread should have the information you are looking for.


----------



## Amy Joy

Thanks for the tips. Is there anywhere on here where we can test things out as we try them? For example, I just tried to add a clickable link to my book in my signature, and I have no idea if it worked right. I hate to post and find out it's all funky.


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ No, we don't have a test area. But we can help you pretty promptly if you're having signature problems. (It does look like your book cover is working correctly as a clickable link.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

While we don't have a test area, I find it useful to create the signature code in a post--there's more room see what you are doing, and it's scrollable if you have a lot of code. You can use the Preview button below the text box to see what the signature looks like (there are a few subtle differences, like text size, and sometimes things wrap differently, but generally it works pretty well) and also to test whether links work as expected. If something needs changing, you can edit accordingly. Once it looks the way you like, copy the text and go to your profile without saving the post.

Or, if you want to save the post, just in case, there is a thread for signature testing here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,71594.0.html


Note that there is a 1000 character limit for signatures, and using the above method, you won't know how many characters you've used until you post the code in your profile signature. If you've used more than 1000 (if you only have 1-3 books, you're unlikely to hit that limit), the profile signature box will simply truncate the code.

Don't hesitate to ask if you need help! And check out the Signature Tutorial. 

Betsy


----------



## TXSasquatch

There's a lot of good information here.  I appreciate the heads-up on forum rules and all the other tips.  Thanks!


----------



## Sandra Gulland

This is my first post to the Kindle Board. I've 4 books out in print, and I'm in the process of publishing all my novels in e-book form in the countries where they are now out of print — U.K., Australia, NZ. (To be launched in February.) 

So my first question is: how do I get my signature titles to line up all in a row?!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sandra--

welcome to KindleBoards!

What you want to do is position your cursor immediately before the [url that begins each cover link and hit backspace until the cursor is immediately after the /url] of the prior cover. This removes the carriage return you have between the covers.

To avoid this in the future, when you add new titles, make sure your cursor is immediately next to the /url] at the end of the last cover before pasting.

If you have any trouble, PM me (click on the little green square below my name on the left) and I'll help!

Betsy


----------



## Sandra Gulland

Thanks! I'll see what happens now...

Woops, back to the drawing board ...


----------



## neithis

Thanks for this information Harvey, I was getting a little lost in the virtual jungle until I came across your forum!

Cheers

Simon


----------



## badassauthor

Brand new, just starting to get into everything, this helps a lot. Thanks!


----------



## obbit

Woot, thanks for posting all that info


----------



## Sandra Gulland

Okay, another question! I spent some time on my profile, but can't see how to post a photo (that would show up with my posts).


----------



## intinst

Sandra Gulland said:


> Okay, another question! I spent some time on my profile, but can't see how to post a photo (that would show up with my posts).


Go to your profile, click on Forum Profile information and there it is! Be sure your picture is not too big, that is the thing that causes the most problems with avatars.


----------



## Sandra Gulland

intinst said:


> Go to your profile, click on Forum Profile information and there it is! Be sure your picture is not too big, that is the thing that causes the most problems with avatars.


I don't see a photo there. How do I upload one? Thanks!


----------



## intinst

Sandra Gulland said:


> I don't see a photo there. How do I upload one? Thanks!


From Forum Tips, How to set up your avatar.


----------



## Sandra Gulland

intinst said:


> From Forum Tips, How to set up your avatar.


Thank you!


----------



## intinst

Sandra Gulland said:


> Thank you!


Looks good, you are welcome.


----------



## Kellyfisher319

Thanks for all the info! I am also new here and well not that computer savy so this helped out tons!


----------



## MadCityWriter

Thanks for this awesome Tips & FAQs post. I am new (as you will be able to tell by my lack of avatar and signature) and sort of overwhelmed; but this helps me take it a little at a time.  I am looking forward to becoming a contributing member of several of the Kindle boards and am off to create avatar and signature! - Peggy (aka MadCityWriter)


----------



## Cege Smith

I am very glad this is one of the first threads I found to explore.  It looks like the perfect checklist to get me up and running.  Thank you!


----------



## 1pearl

Thanks for the helps and instructions.  I had great difficulty yesterday and am hoping I have the profile kindleboard pages correct.


----------



## 1pearl

this was my first post after fixing the signature. Why are they in a line? and not horizontal? could it be the space that I put between the [link] return and [link] ? Sorry to use up so much space


----------



## KBoards Admin

1pearl said:


> this was my first post after fixing the signature. Why are they in a line? and not horizontal? could it be the space that I put between the [link] return and [link] ? Sorry to use up so much space


One of the book covers' IMG tags was missing the width=125 parameter. I just added it and your signature looks like it's aligned now.


----------



## wdeen

Thanks for providing the info, Harvey.


----------



## herefishyfishy

Thanks for compiling this. I'm completely new here, feeling like a tourist, and this is a big sign post telling me where to go and what to see.


----------



## PAWilson

Thanks for the help on this. The first time a forum gave such great instructions. I'm in the middle of getting set up and hope get active in the forums


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

PAW--

You'll want to move your book cover from the body of your posts to your forum profile signature.  Since you've made your first post, you'll be able to modify it.  Profile (Top Menu Bar) > Forum Profile Information (Sidebar Menu) and scroll down to the signature box.  Covers in the body of your posts are considered self promotion.

Betsy


----------



## PAWilson

I'm stuck. I have added my book covers to the signature section of my profile, and they show up there. They just don't want to show up in my posts. Man, it's hard enough marketing the books, but if they are this shy will I ever get them poplar?   Seriously, is there a tip I'm missing?


----------



## PAWilson

PAWilson said:


> I'm stuck. I have added my book covers to the signature section of my profile, and they show up there. They just don't want to show up in my posts. Man, it's hard enough marketing the books, but if they are this shy will I ever get them poplar?  Seriously, is there a tip I'm missing?


So, apparently, the signature doesn't show up on the preview! Never mind.


----------



## PAWilson

I have tired to find it I promise, how do I create a book profile page. The refer to an author control panel which I can't find. Help. 

Thanks for all the tips and links.


----------



## PAWilson

PAWilson said:


> I have tired to find it I promise, how do I create a book profile page. The refer to an author control panel which I can't find. Help.
> 
> Thanks for all the tips and links.


apologies for the typos


----------



## Jeff

PAWilson said:


> I have tired to find it I promise, how do I create a book profile page. The refer to an author control panel which I can't find.


Your book profile page is created dynamically:

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B006M87L2O

Scroll down and look to the bottom-right of the page for (author control panel) and click on it.


----------



## Katy Press

Hi Harvey

Am feeling my round and wondering if there is a specific board where authors can go to ask others for feedback on how the books are coming across on amazon? Am happy to give the same feedback in return but don't want to offend by posting in the wrong place.

Any help advice would be appreciated

thanks

Justina


----------



## intinst

KatyPress said:


> Hi Harvey
> 
> Am feeling my round and wondering if there is a specific board where authors can go to ask others for feedback on how the books are coming across on amazon? Am happy to give the same feedback in return but don't want to offend by posting in the wrong place.
> 
> Any help advice would be appreciated
> 
> thanks
> 
> Justina


In my reply to your other post I mentioned the Book Bazaar and the Writers' Cafe


----------



## Katy Press

Thanks Intinst

Just saw that and will explore

best

Justina


----------



## adanlerma

hi, really appreciate the info, very helpful

i'd like a pointer to, or info on these two things i'm still getting a handle on :

1) how to shorten the sig image url info so i can fit more than 6 covers in, if possible  

2) and where or how do i access the author control panel to enable a profile page (haven't done one yet) so i can have my book appear in the KB list

thanks so much, sincerely,

adan


----------



## adanlerma

found the info re the author's control panel, it _on_ the individual book's profile page 

so one question down and one question more (for now) to figure out 

thanks you guys, this is kinda a neat set up ya'll have here!


----------



## adanlerma

adanlerma said:


> found the info re the author's control panel, it _on_ the individual book's profile page
> 
> so one question down and one question more (for now) to figure out
> 
> thanks you guys, this is kinda a neat set up ya'll have here!


okaaay!! found the answers to question # 2 (how to fit more covers into my sig) -

in the thread : "How do I put text next to a cover?" - http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,46766.0.html

did i mention how much i'm enjoying this so far?


----------



## Jeff

adanlerma said:


> did i mention how much i'm enjoying this so far?


Congratulations. You've done a very good job of finding your own answers. Welcome to Kindleboards.


----------



## adanlerma

Jeff said:


> Congratulations. You've done a very good job of finding your own answers. Welcome to Kindleboards.


thanks jeff  we'll call it a triple combo of good luck, good hunting by me, and good pre-posting on ya'll's part


----------



## otterific

wow. I've just arrived here on the boards. So much to learn, so little time.


----------



## adanlerma

otterific said:


> wow. I've just arrived here on the boards. So much to learn, so little time.


i know how you feel regarding "so little time" and i'm a "young" senior and am beginning to really feel time ticking, but i "try" to take a breath, remember i can only control so much, and remember to pace pace pace...

some days, it seems i hardly get anything done (though my wife disagrees  ) but if i can do at the very least one thing, make a note, write a few lines, update something or other, or even sit back and let myself think-drift, it's usually worth while

anyway, best wishes


----------



## GEShultz

How do I correct the price of a book?

Thank you,

Greg


----------



## adanlerma

GEShultz said:


> How do I correct the price of a book?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Greg


greg, i won't be able to check back anytime real soon, but where is the price of the book notated? amazon? another outlet?

you might msg one of the moderators if it's to do with something priced here

best of luck with it ;-)


----------



## GEShultz

The incorrect price is posted here, on my Kindle book profile page. I can't find a way to change it myself -- it doesn't match what is listed on Amazon.com itself.

As a matter of fact, it's incorrect for BOTH of my novels.

Thank you,

Greg


----------



## KBoards Admin

Unfortunately, we don't have a way of getting the current "offer" price for Kindle books from Amazon. Through its API service we are able to get the retail price and that matches the offer price in most cases. 

We continue to look for a better solution to this; sorry I don't have a better answer for you at this time.


----------



## adanlerma

GEShultz said:


> The incorrect price is posted here, on my Kindle book profile page. I can't find a way to change it myself -- it doesn't match what is listed on Amazon.com itself.
> 
> As a matter of fact, it's incorrect for BOTH of my novels.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Greg


harvey below seems to have caught the question and given the answer/info/response

greg, in the author profile page you have for each title, http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin= then add your asin, if you go to your author control panel, and access input for that page, there is a section near the top of the page:

Author Message
Part 1
(max 256 characters)

for additional author info -

i haven't done much with that section, but it may be a prominent place you can place your price info

another option is to put the correct price at the top of your product description content

also, every 7 days, you can post an update to your book's thread page, and post new info there

all in all, still may not be what you need, but i know how you feel, not all technology talks with each other as well as we'd like yet ;-)

best wishes for you, good luck!


----------



## JasonThacker

Thank you so much for posting this! I'm new to the boards, so it's great to have something like this to use as a guide!


----------



## VannaSmythe

I just love a clear and easy to follow set of instructions. Thanks for putting this up


----------



## pastoosh

What are the essential tips?  I'm new to this


----------



## intinst

pastoosh said:


> What are the essential tips? I'm new to this


Go to page one and the first post:
 Authors: 8 essential KindleBoards tips


----------



## Michael Parker

I checked my author profile page, which I thought was very good, but I have two questions: How can I edit the page? How can I delete the books that appear with mine, same name, but are not my books?


----------



## Jeff

Michael Parker said:


> I checked my author profile page, which I thought was very good, but I have two questions: How can I edit the page? How can I delete the books that appear with mine, same name, but are not my books?


The information on the page is being pulled from the Amazon database and can't be edited by anyone other than Amazon. You can probably get your issues resolved through Author Central. They're prompt and very helpful.


----------



## Redheartbooks

Hello I am an author and publisher anxious to get started. Thanks for the simple and helpful instructions here.


----------



## Candace Sams

Hello all,

I'm new to kindle boards, have been an author for many years but am a bit overwhelmed by the massive size of this site. Just popping in to wish everyone a good day!
Cheers all,
Candace Samshttp://www.candacesams.com


----------



## markedwardhall

Maybe I'm dense, but I still haven't figured out how to set up a book profile page.


----------



## Jeff

markedwardhall said:


> Maybe I'm dense, but I still haven't figured out how to set up a book profile page.


You also don't know how to put your books in your signature, but one thing at a time.

Click here.
Now scroll down to the bottom of the page. Look to the right and you'll see a hyperlink that says: (author control panel). Now enter the required data and save. You'll be prompted for a user password. Enter whatever you want and write it down so you can edit the data in the future.

Next, open all your other book pages and do the same:

_h_ttp://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=The ASIN number for your books on Amazon.com.


----------



## Kevin Lee

Thank you! This list was immensely helpful for me on my first day! I will refer back to it often.


----------



## KBoards Admin

You are welcome!

FYI, I updated the Original Post in this thread, to include information on our "I was featured on KindleBoards" badges, that you can use to post on your site or on your facebook page.


----------



## scottyman

Yeah guys this list is awesome...


----------



## David Thayer

As a new writer here I appreciate the list of tips.

Thanks, David


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you both!


----------



## Colin H

Am trying to create/access a profile page for my books Asin B007PQJK4E and B009Q3WMNO. Have repeatedly added asin to the URL link you have provided with no success. Can you help. What do I have to do to access the Book Profile page. Nice easy instructions please.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Colin H said:


> Am trying to create/access a profile page for my books Asin B007PQJK4E and B009Q3WMNO. Have repeatedly added asin to the URL link you have provided with no success. Can you help. What do I have to do to access the Book Profile page. Nice easy instructions please.


Here's the link for your books:

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B007PQJK4E

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B009Q3WMN0

In the second one, you had a letter "O" instead of a zero for the last character in the ASIN.

Let me know if that helps!


----------



## Colin H

Thanks Harvey The links worked just fine and have bookmarked the links.


----------



## Casper Parks

There is something that I do, not sure it helps. 

In the Book Bazaar when posting my weekly promo for a book, I delete the older posts to keep the thread size down. 

Two, three or more pages for the same book promo is clutter.

Keeping down cost of data storage for KB at their host server.


----------



## Violet Winters

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/515-

ullWJsL._SL160_.jpg http://ecx.images-

amazon.com/images/I/51xWQNYKDcL._SL160_.jpg


----------



## Psyche27

Thanks for these great tips! I just added a signature, updated my profile, and viewed and shared my book page. I am planning to spend more time on this forum. It seems like a great place to learn more about being a kindle author.


----------



## Ross Harrison

Hi  I've been away from the forum for a while now and it seems to have changed. Are we not allowed to announce our new book in the writer's cafe any more? I don't see anyone doing so, and I see no forum for pitching our own books. Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ross,

as always, you can pitch your book in the Book Bazaar. If you already have a thread for your book, you must use that thread and not start another.

Welcome back!

Betsy


----------



## Ross Harrison

Ok thanks  When I saw no one else announcing books or anything, I was unsure.

EDIT: I mean in the writer's cafe. The description of the Book Bazaar seemed to suggest it was only for free books. Shows how bad my memory is


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

No problem. You've never been allowed to post them in the Writers' Café--just in the Book Bazaar. If you go there, you should see lots of new posts just today.

By the way, you've got existing threads for Kira and Shadow of the Wraith here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,128911.msg1904935.html#msg1904935 http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,113327.0.html

Betsy


----------



## James Maxwell

Thanks for all the tips and I'm looking forward to contributing to the forum


----------



## Honeybun

Violet Winters said:


> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/515-
> 
> ullWJsL._SL160_.jpg http://ecx.images-
> 
> amazon.com/images/I/51xWQNYKDcL._SL160_.jpg
> 
> Violet-- Your Divine Eternity cover is gorgeous. Did you do it or did you have it done?


----------



## TWD Glasgow

Great list. I need all the help I can get. Not very techie minded


----------



## ctfranklin28

Harvey said:


> *KindleBoards Tips and FAQ for authors*
> 
> Authors: get to know these tips and tools available on KindleBoards:
> 
> 1. Forum rules. *What are the forum rules for how I promote my book?*
> 
> KindleBoards is a great place for authors to promote their work. But before you post, know our rules of Forum Decorum.
> 
> 2. Get connected with KB. *How do I connect with KindleBoards social pages?*
> 
> Check out our KB blog (with its email mailing list), Facebook page, Twitter, and Pinterest. "Like" or "follow" each of these to ensure you stay connected with KB updates and promotional opportunities for you and your books.
> 
> 3. Clickable book covers in your posts. *How do I put a linked book cover in my post?*
> 
> You can make book cover links, and text links, for your book using our Link-Maker.
> 
> You can use it for items other than books, too - you can make image links for almost anything available on Amazon.
> 
> (We also have a U.K. version.)
> 
> 4. Signatures. *How do I make a signature that includes clickable images of my book covers?*
> 
> Click here for a tutorial on how to make linked text and book cover graphics in your forum siggy.
> 
> 5. Online samples of your books. *How do I let readers open an online sample of my book?*
> 
> One easy way is to use our sample page. Just put your book's ASIN into the following link:
> *h*ttp://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=XXXXXXXXXX
> 
> Got questions about this? Here's more info.
> 
> 6. Profile page for your book. *How do I get a profile page for my book?*
> 
> A profile page is a clean web page for your book - with no distracting links or menu options. Everything on the page is all about your book. And, we've already provided it for your book - just put your ASIN into the following link:
> *h*ttp://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=XXXXXXXXXX
> 
> You can even customize it with an author control panel, to add other links to your book, video trailers, and more. Comments or questions? Chime in here.
> 
> 7. Appear on our KB Books page. *How do I get my book to appear on the KB Books page?*
> 
> This is easy... you just have to customize your book's Profile Page using the author control panel, described above. This thread has more info.
> 
> 8. Advertising on KB. *How can I advertise my book on KindleBoards?*
> 
> There are several ways, and links to the sign-up forms for each are at the bottom of any forum page. Some are free, some are paid, and they include: Forum banner ads, Forum Featured Book, Facebook/Blog Free Book, Facebook/Blog Bargain Book, Facebook/Blog Discovery Book, and Facebook/Blog Spotlight Book.
> 
> 9. KDP Select "Free book" promo on KB. *I'm offering my e-book for free. How can I promote it on KindleBoards?*
> 
> See our Free Book promo page for a simple sign-up form, to be featured in our blog, Facebook page, and Twitter:
> http://www.kboards.com/free-book-promo
> 
> 10. Recommend a book. *Is there an easy way for readers (or me) to recommend my book through Facebook or Twitter?*
> 
> Yes. Use our "Like it!" page: http://www.kboards.com/like
> 
> P.S. You can also use one of the badges below to post in your website or your facebook page, to highlight your Book Bazaar post or your Author Profile in our blog. The first one is 256x256, the second one is 128x128. The HTML code to place on your website is below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <a href="http://www.kboards.blogspot.com"><img src="http://www.kboards.com/graphics/blog/kb-featured-me-button-v3-256x256.png"></a>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <a href="http://www.kboards.blogspot.com"><img src="http://www.kboards.com/graphics/blog/kb-featured-me-button-v3-128x128.png"></a>


Thank you for posting this! I have had many Kindle authors ask questions about the very topics you are posting. I also am considering writing a book so this would definitely help out with that too!


----------



## rainvilleadam

How do I add more books to my KB list? Sorry if I missed this tip when scrolling through this board. At the time I joined up here, I had 10 books on Amazon. I have since added two more, but I can't find them on here. Thanks for any help with this.
PS - I just found that our books are listed, magically, here on KB. Great job, thanks, and keep up the great work!


----------



## KBoards Admin

rainvilleadam said:


> How do I add more books to my KB list? Sorry if I missed this tip when scrolling through this board. At the time I joined up here, I had 10 books on Amazon. I have since added two more, but I can't find them on here. Thanks for any help with this.
> PS - I just found that our books are listed, magically, here on KB. Great job, thanks, and keep up the great work!


Thank you for your kind comments! To have your books show up in the KB Books pages (http://kboards.com/books), see item #7 in the first post in this thread... you have to set up the genre for the book on its profile page. After that, it'll automatically appear in the Books pages.


----------



## joshmsquared

I just ran across this forum and I'm really happy that I did. Very cool to connect with other authors and talk about book promotion and such. Thanks for the great resource!

I was trying to browse through the pages to find the best way to introduce myself (is there a thread somewhere that I'm missing?). But I'd like to take a quick second to introduce myself. My name's Josh Matthews-Morgan and I'm a performance coach. I've recently written a book along with my business partner about how to reach the mental state for peak performance for athletes, salespeople, etc. I'll keep folks posted when we release it for free next week (I'll make sure to do in in the Bazaar to keep it legit)  . 

Otherwise, I'm happy to be on here and connect with authors. And thanks for posting all these great tips. Very helpful!

Take care,
Josh


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Josh,

welcome to KindleBoards!

We have a whole forum just for introductions! You can find it here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,3.0.html

Betsy


----------



## Calpurnius

I'm glad to have found this forum and really appreciate the advice this group provides.


----------



## L M May

Thank you for your tips. Very much appreciated. I now have a signature


----------



## lstv

This is helpful to a newbie such as myself.  I've got two new books up, but haven't even begun to figure out the promotional aspect yet.  I'll be on these forums often, soon to be with my signature, picture, etc.  It's great to help each other out!

Best,
Lucy


----------



## bonnerauthor

Is there a way to save favorite threads? F'r instance, this one?


----------



## intinst

bonnerauthor said:


> Is there a way to save favorite threads? F'r instance, this one?


Bookmark it in which ever browser you use to access KBoards.


----------



## bonnerauthor

Couple of other forums I'm in have a 'mark as favorite' that shows up on subscriber home page.  Not familiar with all the places to click on KB yet but I was hoping.  I'll just come back once in a while and bump the thread.

Still, it might be a good idea but I don't know how to contact the mods who ever they are.


----------



## KBoards Admin

bonnerauthor said:


> Is there a way to save favorite threads? F'r instance, this one?


This forum software does not provide a way to save threads. This thread, though, is stickied to the top of the Writer's Cafe board so is easy to find. For other (non-stickied) threads, you'd have to save them as browser bookmarks.

You can also click the 'Notify' button for a thread, but that just alerts you via email when there's an update to the thread.


----------



## nigel p bird

What a really useful thread.  Thank you.


----------



## intinst

bonnerauthor said:


> Couple of other forums I'm in have a 'mark as favorite' that shows up on subscriber home page. Not familiar with all the places to click on KB yet but I was hoping. I'll just come back once in a while and bump the thread.
> 
> Still, it might be a good idea but* I don't know how to contact the mods who ever they are*.


Bottom of every thread page lists the moderators for whatever forum the thread is in, with a link that takes you to their profile page, where if you scroll down there is another link to send a personal message. Couple of clicks with a mouse and you can contact them.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Thanks for this forum & tips, Harvey & KB staff!


----------



## sausisue

Hello,

I'm new to Kboards and I would love to have anyone give advice on how to have my book recognized. This is my first book as i am not a season author. All suggestions are much appreciated, be kind im a rookie.  
Thanks
Sausi~Sue


----------



## MrBourbons

This is an awesome guide - huge thanks for putting it together.


----------



## Mike Dennis

How do I post an image of a cover that is not yet on Amazon? I can't use the link-maker, because that's just for Amazon ASINs, right?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Mike Dennis said:


> How do I post an image of a cover that is not yet on Amazon? I can't use the link-maker, because that's just for Amazon ASINs, right?


That is correct. To post cover AAAAAA.jpg so that it links to website URL BBBBBB, the cover must be uploaded to a server (like your own website, or Flickr, etc) so that you have an image URL for it.

Then you can use the following bbcode in your signature:



Code:


[url=http://www.BBBBBB.com][IMG]http://www.yoursite.com/AAAAAA.jpg[/IMG][/url]

... replacing the URLs as appropriate. Let me know if that helps.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

bonnerauthor said:


> Couple of other forums I'm in have a 'mark as favorite' that shows up on subscriber home page. Not familiar with all the places to click on KB yet but I was hoping. I'll just come back once in a while and bump the thread.
> 
> Still, it might be a good idea but I don't know how to contact the mods who ever they are.


bonnerauthor, in case you hadn't noticed, we now have an "add bookmark" that will let you save threads... In the thread (like this one), click on the "Add Bookmark" button in the upper right above the thread, next to "Reply." Then, to see your saved bookmarks, click on "Bookmarks" in the top blue menu bar.

Betsy


----------



## NathanMeunier

Cool, what a great resource! Looking forward to becoming an active member of the community!


----------



## lazarusInfinity

Thanks for all the info.  Very helpful!


----------



## Diane Carter

Just started today. Hooray.


----------



## Cherise

Here is a thread that I strongly recommend for the original post on threads for newbies:

How much should it cost to self-publish a book? 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,159102.0.html

The article in the first post is way off, but akin to what all the rumors outside the Writers' Cafe tell newbies. They need to hear the reality we give in the rest of the thread, as soon as possible, before someone price-gouges them.


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Thanks, there's good info and a lot of valuable perspectives in that thread.


----------



## Cherise

You're welcome.

I recommend this thread, too, about Traditional Publishing vs Independent Publishing:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,168924.0.html


----------



## Sarah Stimson

This is useful for anyone starting out. A list of pre-made book cover sites

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,148623.0.html


----------



## Deepak Jeswal

Well I guess I have to post once to get started. So here we are. Seems a great community. Let me discover this one.


----------



## kristentaber

Thank you. This is very helpful! I can't wait to become more involved in the boards .


----------



## ssolano

Harvey,

I am trying to add a picture to my author profile as well as picture links to my books to display on my posts.
Somehow I can't find the information. Is there a link that explains this? I am sorry to ask this silly question.

Thanks for any help.

Suzzette


----------



## KBoards Admin

Hi, Suzzette,

To set up your profile picture (a.k.a. "avatar"), click the Profile > View Profile option from our main menus, and go to Forum Profile Information. Be sure the graphic you're using is less than 140 pixels high and less than 130 pixels wide.

Here's a thread on setting up your signature:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,46766.0.html

Let me know if you're running into problems with the above!


----------



## ssolano

Thank you so much Harvey,

The link worked great and the instructions above and at the link were perfect.

Best Wishes, Suzzette


----------



## KBoards Admin

Nicely done!


----------



## Arlene Webb

Does any one know if it's possible, how to use the  strikethrough feature in a blurb?


----------



## C Ryan Bymaster

Wondering if someone can walk me through adding an image to a post.
I have a cover image for a WIP I want to post to see what people think of it before I decide on making it official.

Thanks!


----------



## Jeff

C Ryan Bymaster said:


> Wondering if someone can walk me through adding an image to a post.
> I have a cover image for a WIP I want to post to see what people think of it before I decide on making it official.
> 
> Thanks!


First you must upload the cover image to the internet. If you don't have your own domain you can use an image hosting service like Flickr or Photobucket.

When you've uploaded the image, copy the URL to your post and enclose it inside image brackets.


Code:


[IMG]http://www.myimages/NewCoverImageForBymasterWIP.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## C Ryan Bymaster

Jeff said:


> First you must upload the cover image to the internet. If you don't have your own domain you can use an image hosting service like Flickr or Photobucket.
> 
> When you've uploaded the image, copy the URL to your post and enclose it inside image brackets.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://www.myimages/NewCoverImageForBymasterWIP.jpg[/IMG]


Thanks Jeff! Much appreciated


----------



## beccatust

Thanks for all of the useful information.  It's nice to have in one spot!


----------



## Araya Evermore

Thanks for the tips 

AE


----------



## D.A.Chambers

Just saying thanks! Definitely bookmarked this post


----------



## derekneville

I am overwhelmed (in a good way) by the amount of resources available in this thread alone. It's great to see so many people helping everyone out. I'll definitely be combing through this thread.


----------



## Scarrface

How can I link my reviews on amazon.co.uk with my books on here?


----------



## KReadnour

There is so much information of this thread alone! Thanks!!


----------



## goofygoblin

Hi everyone, 
I would like to introduce a new service that is starting up which focuses on independent authors. 
Booksyeah is an online platform that connects authors, publishers, especially independent authors and self-publishers, with readers. With Booksyeah, authors will have a place to display and promote their published work. Booksyeah has the potential to solve the number one problem plaguing authors - how to get noticed. 
We provide a trusted spot for authors to promote their work, as well as a resource for readers looking for new stories to read. Also, authors can create an online profile/resume to promote themselves and connect to authors and publishers. 
Our Mission
Booksyeah was created to bridge the gap between authors and readers. In particular we are inspired by the independent author and small publishers who toil and trouble over getting noticed and selling books. We are inspired by human curiosity and the love of a good story. We understand that it is very difficult for authors to get noticed and afford advertisement. Our goal is to rectify this problem by creating what we believe is a revolution in an advertising/publicity service. Our true goal is to simplify the process of promoting published works and to remove the stigma surrounding self-publishing, which we believe is the future of writing.
We are currently looking for support to launch our project through Kickstarter and are offering rewards of free advertising incentives though our site and social media sites which we think will be useful to authors like you.
If you are interested please visit http://kck.st/XO7VUp or would like more information please contact me at [email protected]


----------



## Adrian P

The information here was very helpful, especially the part about how to make a signature.
Oddly enough, though, I'm still struggling to figure out how to add a PROFILE PICTURE. 
Can anyone help?

I even went to this page - http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,231.0.html - and clicked "How to Set Up Your Avatar," but the link didn't work.


----------



## Adrian P

Well, I found it!

If you let your mouse hover over the "Profile" button in the top menu bar, 3 options pop up.  Select the one that says "Forum Profile," and you'll be able to set up your Avatar from there.


----------



## dmdaye

Many thanks for posting this, so helpful


----------



## GutterMargin

Speaking of links: Today's cool fact of the day is: In the text of your review, you can link directly to any product offered on Amazon Dotcom."..."insert text in your review that looks something like this: [[ASIN:0710042001 Too Fat to Fish (Book 1) (Hardcover)]]. When your review is displayed on Amazon Dotcom, this text will be transformed into a hyperlink."..." You are limited to 10 hyper-active product links in your review, and your link text may not be longer than 256 characters --- you can enter the text that creates a product link directly. Start with "[[ASIN:" and then include the ASIN (an Amazon identification number that can usually be found in the Product Details section of a product page). Next, type a space and then the text you'd like to appear when the link is displayed. Finish up with "]]" ~Amazon Dotcom et.al.


----------



## cockadock

Hi. I am about to do a Kboard promotion on a bargain book. My regular price is $2.99. I can take the sale price to .99 or 1.99. Does anyone have experience with both in terms of sales? My thought is that the word SALE may be more important than the actual price. Any thoughts/advice/experience will be most appreciated.


----------



## Stephanie Tsikrikas

Thank you for this post. I'm new here, and the boards are a bit intimidating for me right now. Thanks for giving me a road map!


----------



## Michelle Lowery

Hi! I'm new here, and it's been YEARS since I participated in a forum like this. Still finding my way around and figuring things out, but I do have one quick question.

What does it mean to add someone to a Buddy List? Does that mean I'll receive a notification whenever they post? Or if I use this, am I going to look like I'm stalking people I don't even know yet?  

Thank you!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Adding someone to your Buddy list doesn't do a whole lot... it will let you easily see if that person is online (for sending Personal Messages, for example). It doesn't really do much more than that!


----------



## Michelle Lowery

Haha! Good to know. Thanks so much, Harvey!


----------



## Alithedreamer

Hiya! I am having some trouble navigating the site. I set up a profile page some days ago yet I do not see it when I search for it. I was trying to find out how I could get my book on the KB Books page. 
I also paid to get some advertising done but I've not received any confirmation or email on the matter.
Feeling confused  
Please can someone help me
Alisha


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Alisha,

welcome to KBoards, and congratulations on your first post!

Your book is in the KB Books pages--you should be able to see it by clicking here:
http://www.kboards.com/books/index.php/?p_sort=Author&p_genre=&p_start=A&p_page=13
and scrolling towards the bottom of the page.

I'll pass on your question about the advertising to Harvey, the site owner, who handles the advertising.

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin

Alithedreamer said:


> Hiya! I am having some trouble navigating the site. I set up a profile page some days ago yet I do not see it when I search for it. I was trying to find out how I could get my book on the KB Books page.
> I also paid to get some advertising done but I've not received any confirmation or email on the matter.
> Feeling confused
> Please can someone help me
> Alisha


Hi, Alisha, 
We received your ad order a few hours ago -- thank you! You'll receive a confirmation email shortly, sent to your PayPal email address (i.e. your hotmail email address). Thanks for the order!
-Harvey


----------



## LondonCalling

Just a quick shout-out and thank you to everyone who provided information in this thread! I've been obsessively reading it this past week and clicking on all of the links. Extraordinarily helpful!


----------



## sofiavelardi77

Hello everyone. Newbie here trying my luck with this writing thing.

I recently published two erotic novellas on amazon. The first one does not show at all when I search for it by title. If I search by author's name, it get a list of books except mine but at the top is says "excluding adult items". When I click on "show all results" my book shows. This is very frustrating because my second novella shows up when I search by title or author's name. Does anyone know why this is happening? Could it be that the cover is too racy? I attached it below. Please help.

_[edited to remove cover image - Admin.]_


----------



## KBoards Admin

sofiavelardi77 said:


> Hello everyone. Newbie here trying my luck with this writing thing.
> 
> I recently published two erotic novellas on amazon. The first one does not show at all when I search for it by title. If I search by author's name, it get a list of books except mine but at the top is says "excluding adult items". When I click on "show all results" my book shows. This is very frustrating because my second novella shows up when I search by title or author's name. Does anyone know why this is happening? Could it be that the cover is too racy? I attached it below. Please help.
> 
> _[edited to remove cover image - Admin.]_


Please clarify -- are you trying to find the books on Amazon's site? If so, I'll move your question to our Writers' Cafe, where someone may be able to help resolve this.


----------



## WayneHoss

just thought I would add a bit for aspiring authors.  


I will give you the best advice that I have learned over the years to be an author. Not that I am all that, because I assure you that I am not; but Al Remington did call my book "A Phenomenal read!"
The most important advice that I can give anyone that wants to pursue a career as an author is this:
1) Only write on subjects that you are comfortable with and have a lot of knowledge of. Only write what you feel your niche is.
2) This probably should have been number one because I have found it of utmost importance... Only write when you are feeling it deep within, almost as if someone else were feeding you the words magically. What we writers refer to as the flow.
3) when that flow comes, be prepared at all times to get it down as fast as possible, because when the words do start to flow they sometimes come almost as if released from a flood gate; fast.
4) Do not worry about spelling and/or punctuation errors, there will be plenty of time for all of that later. It is more important to jot it down as fast as you possibly can, without concern for spelling or grammatical errors, because once you stop that flow, it may never come back again, and if it does I can almost guarantee you that it will not be as good as the first time that it came to you
5) Never and I do mean NEVER force yourself to write just because of a deadline, or because you think that it has been way too long since you worked on your book and you feel the need to finish it. When I was on the last chapter of my second book, I had not written it the book or even taken notes for over 2 months, and I felt the need to get that last chapter finished so that I could get the book out to publishers.
It was a BIG mistake. Three days later when I came back to read the last chapter that I made myself finish that day, it was so bad that I tore it up and threw it away. To this day I never force myself to write. If I am not in the mood, or feeling the flow, then I will not allow myself to write in the book.
That is the best advice that I have at the moment, but I can tell you this, it is important that you have an awesome bubbly personality, or that you are good at lifting peoples spirits, and even better yet if you are good at making people laugh. That is a huge advantage when it comes to writing, because people want to be uplifted. They want to break away from reality and go to a happier place. a happy, bubbly personality is just the vehicle to get them there ;0)

Yours truly: Wayne Hoss


----------



## Mike Dennis

How do i get link maker to provide a link to an image of an audiobook cover which I want to put in my signature?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Mike Dennis said:


> How do i get link maker to provide a link to an image of an audiobook cover which I want to put in my signature?


In Link-Maker, search by the title of your book, plus the word "audiobook". Example: "stone and silt audiobook"

That should get you a result that includes your audiobook, and you can make a link from there.


----------



## Eric Z

What an awesome thread!
I also have a tip on creating titles, I hope this adds value, if not let me know:
http://www.slideshare.net/EricZar/how-to-create-titles-that-sell-more-books-47390949


----------



## jec

Thanks to everyone who put this thread together. There's some great information here. I'm looking forward to going through it all.


----------



## mollysnow

My book covers are listed in a column rather than a row when I preview, so this is a test post to see what actually happens.


----------



## intinst

mollysnow said:


> My book covers are listed in a column rather than a row when I preview, so this is a test post to see what actually happens.


Shouldn't hit enter between books, just leave the code next to each other or a space between.
Even better, use our Author Forum Signature tool!


----------



## lehenderson

Thanks for the guide. I am just getting started here and any help is welcome!

   [br]            [br]Fantasy author, nerd, and skeptic.[br]L. E. Henderson | Blog | Facebook | Twitter | Linkedin | Wattpad | Reedsy | Newsletter


----------



## mijls4

How do I add my book to this site?


----------



## blancheking

mollysnow said:


> My book covers are listed in a column rather than a row when I preview, so this is a test post to see what actually happens.


Your covers are adorable


----------



## Shean

So much wonderful advice! Thanks to everyone on Kboards. I think this might be my new home. I have a new book being released at the end of March by WordFire Press, and I am the first novel to be promoted in _A David Farland Discovery_. Looks like I have a lot to learn, but I am so grateful for Kboards and the opportunity to belong to such a great group!


----------



## adanlerma

WayneHoss said:


> just thought I would add a bit for aspiring authors.
> 
> I will give you the best advice that I have learned over the years to be an author. Not that I am all that, because I assure you that I am not; but Al Remington did call my book "A Phenomenal read!"
> The most important advice that I can give anyone that wants to pursue a career as an author is this:
> 1) Only write on subjects that you are comfortable with and have a lot of knowledge of. Only write what you feel your niche is.
> 2) This probably should have been number one because I have found it of utmost importance... Only write when you are feeling it deep within, almost as if someone else were feeding you the words magically. What we writers refer to as the flow.
> 3) when that flow comes, be prepared at all times to get it down as fast as possible, because when the words do start to flow they sometimes come almost as if released from a flood gate; fast.
> 4) Do not worry about spelling and/or punctuation errors, there will be plenty of time for all of that later. It is more important to jot it down as fast as you possibly can, without concern for spelling or grammatical errors, because once you stop that flow, it may never come back again, and if it does I can almost guarantee you that it will not be as good as the first time that it came to you
> 5) Never and I do mean NEVER force yourself to write just because of a deadline, or because you think that it has been way too long since you worked on your book and you feel the need to finish it. When I was on the last chapter of my second book, I had not written it the book or even taken notes for over 2 months, and I felt the need to get that last chapter finished so that I could get the book out to publishers.
> It was a BIG mistake. Three days later when I came back to read the last chapter that I made myself finish that day, it was so bad that I tore it up and threw it away. To this day I never force myself to write. If I am not in the mood, or feeling the flow, then I will not allow myself to write in the book.
> That is the best advice that I have at the moment, but I can tell you this, it is important that you have an awesome bubbly personality, or that you are good at lifting peoples spirits, and even better yet if you are good at making people laugh. That is a huge advantage when it comes to writing, because people want to be uplifted. They want to break away from reality and go to a happier place. a happy, bubbly personality is just the vehicle to get them there ;0)
> 
> Yours truly: Wayne Hoss


Was gonna snip your post so's not to quote so much, but it fits well enough (smiles).

Esp think your final point is so often forgotten or ignored: folks want to be uplifted.

Reading your words was uplifting.

Thank you (smiles).


----------



## KeraEmory

Newbie. Is there a unified newbie/dumb questions thread I can tag onto? I promise I do my own research, and I've spent several hours scouring this forum tonight, but as a new author I'd like someone to perhaps critique my launch plans (based on what I have learned). I'd rather tag this onto an existing thread, but if I should just create a new one, let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Thewordsprite

Hi, 

I'm new here and just finding my way around everything. 

Where is the author Book Bazaar thread?  Many thanks, Janey Bowyer


----------



## Ana Spoke

I've tried a couple of times to set up a book profile for my first novel, please help! I keep getting a "database error" message. The ASIN for my book is B014XFQPZ6


----------



## PaulWRyan

Thanks for all the tips and FAQ. Excited to get started and meet everyone here!


----------



## LinaGard

I'm new here and trying to figure out how to list my book covers at the end of my posts.  I love that I can see authors books in their posts.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LinaGard said:


> I'm new here and trying to figure out how to list my book covers at the end of my posts. I love that I can see authors books in their posts. Any help would be appreciated.


Hi, Lina--

See #4 in first post in this thread, found here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,41454.msg736018.html#msg736018

PM me if you have any questions or need any additional help after reading the above.

Thanks for joining KBoards!

Betsy


----------



## SherryN

Hope this is ok. I signed up and was trying to edit the profile: "To set up your profile -- for example, with a profile picture (avatar) and a signature -- you must have made at least 1 post in the forum." _The_ forum? Sorry to butt in but hello, forum. Maybe I'll go look for a quieter place to post a post. Wait I just posted a post. OK.


----------



## J.A. Pipes

I checked the FAQ, but I didn't see it anywhere.  Is there a glossary somewhere of Frequenly-Used-Acronyms?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jerry Pipes said:


> I checked the FAQ, but I didn't see it anywhere. Is there a glossary somewhere of Frequenly-Used-Acronyms?


No, but it's not a bad idea! Maybe we should start one one.

Is there a particular acronym that you're interested in? Or, if you are reading a thread and someone uses an acronym, feel free to ask for it to be explained.

Betsy


----------



## J.A. Pipes

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No, but it's not a bad idea! Maybe we should start one one.
> 
> Is there a particular acronym that you're interested in? Or, if you are reading a thread and someone uses an acronym, feel free to ask for it to be explained.
> 
> Betsy


ARC?
CP?
KU? (I did eventually figure that one out.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jerry Pipes said:


> ARC?
> CP?
> KU? (I did eventually figure that one out.)


ARC are (I think) Advance Reading Copies that are sent out to people to read and get reviews ahead of publishing.

I believe CP is most commonly used here for Critique Partner. I don't think that's really a standard acronym the way ARC and KU are, though I could be wrong.

Betsy


----------



## J.A. Pipes

Thank you, Betsy!


----------



## Mbarlow

Hi all,

First day on Kboards. I self-published my first novel "Legacy of Korr" on Amazon, and I had a handful of paid sales and hundreds of free copies. I don't really know where to go from here. As much fun as writing the book was, I'm finding the advertising business excruciating. Do I just wait for the next free promotion and hope things work out on their own? I honestly don't even know if it's any good, or if my wife is being too nice. I appreciate any tips or if some of the more experienced authors can take a look and let me know what they think. My apologies in advance if I broke any rules. TA. 

M Barlow.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

MBarlow--

Welcome to KBoards!

I recommend you start a thread on its own, rather than ask the question here!  This pinned thread is really mostly for the original post in it, where we have links to some useful threads and tips for authors.

Betsy


----------



## Mbarlow

Thanks Betsy, I've been reading blogs for a decade, but That my first post


----------



## EmilyBrown

Thanks for sharing this tips.


----------



## gillianstkevern

I am a brand new author in the process of figuring out kboards, and this thread is absolutely brilliant! I am working my way through the suggestions in the first post and everything is straightforward so far. Wish I'd found this forum ages ago!


----------



## highdesertdweller

GerrieFerrisFinger said:


> Hi, I'm one of the new Kindle authors feeling my way around the site. I've already learned a few things and I'm going to work on doing a signature.


I too am new (just registered today) and I am learning my way around the forum. The first thing I noticed is my profile is generic and in order to modify it to include a picture I must make at least one post. I hope this counts as my first post so I can add my profile picture and list my books! Looking forward to learning more and to sharing my books. My website can be found at: www.michelangelotangelo.com and my name is Wayne Gulley (highdesertdweller).


----------



## DmGuay

Um. Dumb question. How do I insert an image into a post? I'd like advice on some book covers I'm working on, but I don't see the spot to upload an image? Am I missing it??


----------



## David VanDyke

Is there a way to block threads so I don't see them again?

If I block a user, will I be so fortunate as to never see any thread started by that user ever again?


----------



## KVL

I click the icon to insert an image, and i get
[img]
what is that supposed to do or mean? My book is in kindle scout and not in amazon, yet i want to display my book cover on every post. This does not seem to be easy to do for the newbie. Why does the icon not prompt me for a download?


----------



## jlmyers

Thank you for this wonderful site and all the helpful information and links!


----------



## Nick Rippington

How do I add an author picture? I've tried nearly everything but it is still not happening. I've added a book cover to my sig but can't find where to upload an author pic


----------



## zach abraham

Hi !
Is there a separate forum/ thread for non fiction writers.
Thanks


----------



## brianna515

I wrote a pretty comprehensive post about getting reviews for your book on Amazon. 

Can I share it in the community?

Here is the link, if you'd like to see it beforehand: www.authorstech.com/get-book-reviews

Thanks


----------



## Tessa Tanda

Hi, I have just registered so absolutely new to this. Thanks for all the valuable information here. I hope I can also add my two cents...


----------



## Muyassar Sattarova

In my opinion it would be better if these rules were in Writers' Cafe page as a part of it, but not as a post. Thank you anyway.


----------



## kstramaski

HI -

I have a question.  I had a thread in KBoards offering copy editing services quite sometime ago, but I haven't editing much in over a year.  I'd like to get back into it, but I can't locate my thread any longer my searching my screen name.  Am I permitted to start a new one in the writer's cafe?  Thanks!

Kristie


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Kristie: you can look at your profile and see every post you've made since you joined. You should be able to find your thread that way. You should resurrect it rather than start a new one.


----------



## kstramaski

Thank you!  I’d never figured out how to do that before!  I appreciate the help. 

Kristie.


----------



## shaderachea

Thanks for all of this information! One question, if I want to request and advertise for reviewers for my book, how do I go about doing that? Is their a thread for that already?


----------



## BFEditing

Thank you!


----------



## JohnMarsden

Hello, everyone. I don't know what the proper procedure is for finding a co-author on here. I am looking for a co-author for a manuscript that I have already completed. I was not able to get it published on my own, and I think a better writer that's already published could turn it into a bestseller. It is a spy novel, and it's only 240 pages double-spaced. If someone could get it published, I would let them take my name off it. I would still want a percentage of the royalties. I will happily send you the a sample or the entire manuscript. I look forward to hearing from you.

Sincerely,

Joe Glennie


----------



## TromboneAl

I have nine books in my signature, but when I go to the signature tool, it only has spots for six ASINs. Did something change?


----------



## fivethorns

Long-time lurker, first-time poster here. I just want to say thank you to everyone who has contributed to this thread and this community. I published my first novel in June, and what I've learned here has helped immensely. 

Transparency and cooperation are so important in our business, and it's great to see that fostered here. Thanks for continuing to be an amazing resource for authors.


----------



## JB Rowley

Please delete my account. Thank you.


----------



## Gary Ponzo

Where do I add myself to the author list?

Gary Ponzo


----------



## RachelChurcherWriting

Hello! First post here, and I'm looking forward to meeting other KBoarders. After spending the last year writing a series of five YA dystopian novels, my self-publishing journey is about to begin. Wish me luck!


----------



## markofsky

Great info, thanks!


----------



## KimberlyK

Thank you.


----------

